# How To Get Ready For A Date



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

How To Get Ready For A Date

I think this video touches on many _essential_ truths if covered in hyperbolic dressing. *

Discuss.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Excellent advice for a date at the symphony concert. The perfume will set all the patrons sneezing and the jingling jewellery will annoy those who don't have allergies.


----------

